# Social Networking for Kids



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone here let their little ones use any form of social networking - like a facebook for kids? I sometimes think I need to get my kids using these things as they will be exposed to them soon by friends and I'd rather get my input in how to use them before bad habbits are formed.

What age did they start using these?

What services did you use?

I'm not entirely convinced I want to do this, as I like the fact that my girls get lots of outside time and play time instead of screen time. But like I said, I'd like the influence and such before anyone else does.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

I've generally heard of kids using this stuff at 12 or 13. But that's not a hard and fast rule.

Why don't you want your kids to use them? If you have genuine concern then you should probably hesitate. Why not cross that bridge when you come to it?

And remember that bad habits can still be formed after you've introduced them  Sorry, not very helpful was that? But you are a great dad for being concerned AND proactive.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Its not that I don't want them to use it, I just like the fact that TV, computer, video games, etc are not taking up a large part of their days. Both girls are pretty creative and active and I don't want them to become used to too much screen time, watever form it comes from. 

Heck, I can't say much... I get web content on my phone, email access, sms, have messages forwarded to me wherever I am.... I do lots of photo editing, I dabble in facebook a bit to catchup with work and school friends. Its a tool for me, but I'm not on it all the time... short bursts intermittently throughout the day. I do however see many kids that all they do is have their nose in a psp or something and when they get home, its on the game machine or tv. I just don't want it to become an addiction so early.

I know that its gonna happen, and yes, bad habits can come at any time, especially when kids are involved. But, I hope that being somewhat proactive, maybe I can head off some of that. Maybe I dream alot too... 

I'm just hoping to learn a bit now... before they blindside me.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

It's awesome that you want to be involved and knowledgeable before it all comes crashing down on you. How about letting them hang with you while you're on FB (assuming all your friends' comments are PG)? Maybe play some games or look at photos of people they may know.

Then you can show them the ropes and give them some guidance about how YOU do things or don't do things in a certain manner. It will really help them to retain the information if they see you practicing what you preach.

And you're not dreaming. You're just being a heck of a dad


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks! I do appreciate that. I've been involved with everything of my two monkeys since day one. I really like it. Me and my older one have a pretty great relationship and with the things going on right now, I am glad we do. 

She is not really interested in things like this right now... none of her friends are there yet either. But I want to get her off as best start as I can.


----------



## gobroncos6 (Jan 20, 2010)

My oldest is 8 and I don't let her do any social networking. I don't want her picture or any info out on the web. Things like the "tinkerbell" site have chat rooms--hello! It would be fun for her to connect with 8-year-olds from around the world, but unfortunately child predators have ruined it for us. No chat rooms whatsoever. It would be too easy to slip and mention her school, team, name, etc. 

I think there's lots of time left for that! She gets TV time, computer at home and school, her DIDJ (like a PS2). If anything she needs to go out and PLAY!


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats kinda where I'm at as well. Heck, as connect as I am, I still spend hours outside every week, and the best ones are with the two gals. 

But I don't want to turn a blind eye towards it either.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it's up to each parent to discern what the appropriate age is and how mature their child is. 

No matter how old they are you will probably want to limit their time with the social networking for when you are sitting right there beside them, at least until you are quite certain that they will follow the rules, but always check in on them periodically, including their email accounts. 

You keep the password so they can't login unless you are the one doing it for them. It will make it easier for you to monitor them until trust is assured. 

Here are a few other pointers - 

Set their account to Private and only allow friends and family that you know

Do not use their picture for their profile picture. They can pick anything else from their favorite hero to a cartoon character.

Limit their use of the computer to an hour a day or less. It's much more important to teach them about the real world, well, in the real world.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

FB now has a kids' site that they can only access through their parents' site. For really young ones; they can't type anything, but they can give out positive stickers and such, and play games. If I were going to do anything, it would be that. But it would only be 15 minutes a day.

Until DD19 graduated, she was allowed 1 hour a day of tv and 30 minutes of computer, unless she negotiated for more; I expected her to find other things to do with her time, and she did. She's an avid reader, and goes to the gym a lot. It's all in what we allow and expect.

IMHO, social networking is detrimental to, well, most people, because when you don't have to look someone in the eye or hear their voice, you learn to be not as compassionate and empathetic. Just pick up the phone!


----------

